# Links > Tutorials >  Debian server και joomla για αρχαρίους σε δέκα λεπτά

## romias

Υπάρχουν κάποιοι οδηγοί για σερβερ παλαιότεροι.Για πολλούς εδώ μέσα δεν πρόκειται να πω κάτι καινούργιο. 
Απευθύνομαι στους τελείως αρχάριους που θα ήθελαν να έχουν ένα λινουξ σέρβερ με κάποιες υπηρεσίες και μια ιστοσελίδα,αλλά τους φαίνεται βουνό το στήσιμο .

Nα σας γνωρίσω τα turnkeys . Πρόκειτε για έτοιμους debian servers με προεγγατεστημένες διάφορες υπηρεσίες ανάλογα τις ανάγκες του καθενός. Όπως θα δείτε και στην ιστοσελίδα του υπάρχουν joomla drupal phpbb και άλλα πολλά.

Διατίθενται σε μορφή iso για εγκατάσταση σε pc σε vmdk για virtual box vmwere και αλλά όπως xen που δεν είναι της ώρας να απασχοληθούμε. Εμείς θα ασχοληθούμε με την vmdk διανομή μιας και οι περισσότεροι φαντάζομαι θέλουν και το windows desktop τους. Βέβαια θα πρότεινα την iso διανομή για καθαρό λινουχ σέρβερ.
Επέλεξα το joomla μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι η ποιο γνωστή πλατφόρμα δημιουργίας ιστοσελίδων.


Πάμε λοιπόν. Πρώτα κατεβάζουμε το virtual box *for Windows hosts* και το εγκαθηστουμε. Δεν νομίζω χρειάζεται να επεκταθούμε σ αυτό, απλά πράγματα κλασική εγκατάσταση σε windows.
Στην συνέχεια κατεβάζουμε το turnkey-joomla25-12.0-squeeze-x86-vmdk.zip. 

Αποσυμπιέζουμε το αρχεία μέσα στον c:, όπου θα δημιουργηθεί ενα φάκελος turnkey-joomla25-12.0-squeeze-x86.

Επόμενο βήμα ανοίγουμε το virtual box και πατάμε new για να δημιουργήσουμε την εικονική μας μηχανή.Στο παράθυρο που θα ανοίξει (εικόνα 1) ονοματίζουμε την μηχανή και ορίζουμε το σύστημα. 
Screenshot.png
Πατάμε next και ορίζουμε το μέγεθος της μνήμης που θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιείται (εικόνα 2). Και το προεπιλεγμένο είναι αρκετό.
Screenshot-1.png
Πατάμε πάλι next και στο παράθυρο που εμφανίζετε (εικόνα 3) επιλέγουμε use an existing virtual hard drive file, όπου πατώντας το κίτρινο φακελάκι πάμε και βρίσκουμε και επιλέγουμε το turnkey-joomla25-12.0-squeeze-x86.vmdk απ τον φάκελο του turnkey εκεί που τον αποσυμπιέσαμε.
Screenshot-2.png
Πατάμε create και έχουμε δημιουργήσει τον εικονικό μας σέρβερ. Πρίν τον τρέξουμε για πρώτη φορά, επιλέγοντάς τον στο vbox πάμε δεξιά στο πλέσιο και πατάμε network, όπου εκεί επιλέγουμε το Briged Adapter, (εικόνα 4)για να μην μπλεξουμε με nat.
Screenshot-3.png

Ξεκινάμε τον σερβερ μας για πρώτη φορά διπλοκλικάροντας τον.Θα ανοίξει ένα παράθυρο και σε λίγο θα μας ζητήσεις να να δώσουμε και στην συνέχεια να επιβεβαιώσουμε κάποιον root κωδικό (εικόνα 5) Αυτό θα επαναληφθεί άλλες δυο φορές για την mysql και το joomla.Πρέπει να ορίσουμε τους κωδικούς απαραίτητα.
Screenshot-4.png
Στην επόμενη οθόνη ορίζουμε κάποιο email αν θέλουμε (εικόνα 6) και πατάμε apply.
Screenshot-5.png
Στην επόμενη οθόνη (εικόνα 7) με tab επιλέγουμε skip,δεν χρειάζεται προς το παρών να ενεργοποιήσουμε το online backup.
Screenshot-6.png
Επόμενη οθόνη (εικόνα 8.) πατάμε πάλι skip,δεν χρειάζεται να δημιουργήσουμε καινούργιο vmdk πατώντας install.
Screenshot-7.png
Και καταλήγουμε στην τελευταία οθόνη (εικόνα 9) όπου αναγράφονται η ips του σερβερ μας.

Screenshot-8.png
Αυτό ήταν όλο έχουμε έναν πλήρη λειτουργικό και απεριόριστα επεκτάσιμο λινουξ σερβερ με ιστοσελίδα. Τώρα στον φιλομετρητή μας δίνουμε την ip που αναγράφετε και βουαλα η σελιδούλα μας(εικόνα 10).
Screenshot-10.jpg
Με esc στην οθόνη του σερβερ μας (εικόνα 9) μπαίνουμε στην κονσόλα όπου μπορούμε να τρέξουμε εντολές και να διαχειριστούμε τον σερβερ.
Πχ 


> apt-get install proftpd


 εγκαθηστάτε ftp σερβερ.
Διαχείριση μπορούμε να κάνουμε και απ τον φιλομετρητη με το webmin,στη διευθηνση https://iptouserver:12321
Screenshot-11.jpg

Καλή διασκέδαση

----------


## range

Αυτος εισαι , ειναι ακριβως οτι εψαχνα .Λες και εισαι μέσα στο μυαλό μου  ::  ::  .Φιλε romia η βοήθεια σου ειναι απίστευτη .

----------

